# sources.list



## Maik20 (22. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

ich experimentiere gerade mit einer NAS und habe (zumindest glaube ich das) apt-get in gang bekommen. Allerdings befindet sich auf meiner NAS keine sources.list. Woher weiß ich welche Quellen ich dort eintragen kann?

Ich habe z.B. mal folgende Datei angelegt:

sources.list:

```
deb ftp://ftp.debian.org/debian stable main
```

Und danach ein apt-get update durchgeführt. Das Ergebnis war:



> Reading package lists... Done
> W: GPG error: ftp://ftp.debian.org stable Release: Couldn't access keyring: 'No
> such file or directory'
> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems



Ist nun meine sources.list falsch? Oder besteht ein anderes Problem?


----------



## zeroize (2. Juni 2009)

Der Mirror ftp.debian.org ist leider schon ziemlich veraltet und wird nicht mehr genutzt.
Alle aktuellen Debian-Mirrors findest du unter http://www.debian.org/mirror/list


----------

